# C Plus Tropical Citrus Seltzer - small stubby bottle



## RCO (Aug 13, 2016)

fluke find yesterday near the edge of a parking lot in an older park . found it under some leaves . I searched online and didn't really find anything about it , they still sell some C Plus pop here but I think just orange and maybe couple other flavours . don't personally recall seeing or hearing about this flavour           " tropical citrus seltzer " which they claim was a natural flavour and salt free  . 

although the bottle doesn't look that old maybe late 80's or early 90's era , when small seltzer style drinks were popular . a lot of the label is still there with some discolouration , was originally more of a lemon lime colour . 

small 300 ml bottle - non refillable /recyclable - made by Cadbury beverages Canada inc 
anyone seen or heard of this bottle before ?


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 13, 2016)

Seltzer's were all rage in the mid 80's...probably brought out to compete with 'New York' seltzer brand.


----------



## RCO (Aug 14, 2016)

its no doubt room that era , the bottle is similar size as the new York seltzer . it doesn't seem like those bottles were used for a long time , by the mid 90's plastic had replaced glass for most of these pop bottles and I don't think this stubby size was kept around much longer . 

anyone seen the c plus seltzer before ?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 18, 2016)

I've never seen that one either.  The only seltzer bottles from that era that I remember seeing were the New York ones.  One thing I'm curious about is, what exactly was seltzer in that context?  I know that the original seltzer bottles were basically just carbonated or mineral water, so was this sort of like those flavoured Perrier drinks that they have now?


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't get it. y'all collect this kind of bottle?


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 19, 2016)

YES! What's not to get? We love bottles. Maybe just not the same kind as you. I have one like the 7up plus about 8 more similar(Pepsi, Mnt Dew, Vernors). Too each his or her own glass!


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 20, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen that one either.  The only seltzer bottles from that era that I remember seeing were the New York ones.  One thing I'm curious about is, what exactly was seltzer in that context?  I know that the original seltzer bottles were basically just carbonated or mineral water, so was this sort of like those flavoured Perrier drinks that they have now?


Yes kind of like that....the New York Seltzer was basically a flavored water....fairly carbonated if I remember correctly, I used to drink them as a young teenager when I visited the restaurant that my sister worked at back in the 80's.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 20, 2016)

sunrunner said:


> I don't get it. y'all collect this kind of bottle?


Yea funny thing hey?...well we all collect the same thing when you think about it!... 'Garbage' ... some newer some older....yea sure this stuff is only 30+ years old now but in 50 more years people will say wow check these out!
I'm now watching the tougher to find soda ACL's from the 40's and even 70's bottles now selling for real good money....in fact some of these foam wrapped are selling quite well already.
Another thing I collect is soda cans....kind of seems to really complement the bottles


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 20, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> Yes kind of like that....the New York Seltzer was basically a flavored water....fairly carbonated if I remember correctly, I used to drink them as a young teenager when I visited the restaurant that my sister worked at back in the 80's.



Huh, I wonder if they were any good.  I tried one of those flavoured Perrier drinks a while back, and the stuff was absolutely awful.  I would have poured it down the drain if I wasn't a guest at someone's house, and I could barely finish it.  Some people like it, but I have a hard time imagining that becoming as successful as the New York seltzers were.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 20, 2016)

Yes they were not too bad at all...I think I tried a Perrier and did not really care for it, ....its been so long but if I remember Clearly Canadian would be similar...in fact they were introduced in 1987 and while all the rest fell by the wayside they remained and continued to dominate the sparkling waters of the 80's-90's...they are still around to this day. Another product they had came out in 1996.. Orbitz.. those bottles and flavors are now sought after by collectors.


----------



## RCO (Aug 21, 2016)

sunrunner said:


> I don't get it. y'all collect this kind of bottle?



no I don't really collect bottles from this time period yet , I mostly find them when I'm out looking for older bottles , often i'll come across one I find interesting . this bottle is interesting for a number of reasons , one it seems fairly unusual and appears to have been a short lived product , its in reasonably good condition for being outdoors compared to others I have found with worse labels . its also similar to other " seltzer " bottles from that time so connects to them by being similar . its just an usual little bottle and not one I've found before


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 22, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> Yes they were not too bad at all...I think I tried a Perrier and did not really care for it, ....its been so long but if I remember Clearly Canadian would be similar...in fact they were introduced in 1987 and while all the rest fell by the wayside they remained and continued to dominate the sparkling waters of the 80's-90's...they are still around to this day. Another product they had came out in 1996.. Orbitz.. those bottles and flavors are now sought after by collectors.



I remember Clearly Canadian, or at least remember seeing the bottles in the supermarket.  I never did try it, unfortunately.  Are they still in stores?  Maybe it's just a BC thing, I haven't seen it since I moved.  I just had a look at the Perrier site and it looks like the drink I tried isn't being sold anymore.  I guess I wasn't the only one who didn't like it.  It was some sort of berry-flavoured thing.  Like drinking a really watered-down President's Choice sparkling juice (which, when not watered-down, are quite good).  Now Perrier is only selling citrus-flavoured water, which sounds like something that I'd like more.


----------



## RCO (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm not sure if clearly Canadian is for sale or not , when I looked online before is a new website that claims its being re-released however limited but never seen a store actually selling it . maybe its out there somewhere for sale is some tiny store ? 

did however find one of there bottles in a junk store a month or so back , had been meaning to post it but never got around to , its for the " strawberry " flavour , only paid like 25 cents for it at time , also have a "peach " flavour bottle and a plain light blue bottle that says clearly Canadian on side but missing label


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 24, 2016)

Just in case your wondering if they still sell New York seltzer???...well they do in Portland OR at Safeway


----------



## RCO (Sep 26, 2016)

interesting I haven't seen any for sale around here , maybe its a west coast product .

also found another odd stubby pop bottle from that area the other day , for Tahiti treat by Canada dry , very bad condition and label mostly faded or ripped but haven't found a bottle for that brand before


----------



## JKL (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm looking through and reading a number of the older threads.  This one caught my eye because in storage I have a number of bottles I don't think are "worthy" of keeping on display.  Some are the styro wrapped bottles with New Coke and Coca Cola Classic but I have 2 of the C Plus Tropical Fruit Seltzers in the 300 ml bottles.  Best part is, they are full so if brave enough someone could try them and know how good they are.  I would love to see the Tahiti Treat.  I have the Canada Dry Lime Ricky 500ml bottle still full with the $1.69 price tag.  Hefty price for the day I would think. I'll dig out the bottles tomorrow and post the pics.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 12, 2018)

JKL said:


> I'm looking through and reading a number of the older threads.  This one caught my eye because in storage I have a number of bottles I don't think are "worthy" of keeping on display.  Some are the styro wrapped bottles with New Coke and Coca Cola Classic but I have 2 of the C Plus Tropical Fruit Seltzers in the 300 ml bottles.  Best part is, they are full so if brave enough someone could try them and know how good they are.  I would love to see the Tahiti Treat.  I have the Canada Dry Lime Ricky 500ml bottle still full with the $1.69 price tag.  Hefty price for the day I would think. I'll dig out the bottles tomorrow and post the pics.



Hey great stuff!....as you can see I posted my 300ml that I have, can't wait to see your stuff. I also have a few 500ml ones as well, I'm not sure what value they hold today but feel they are an important part of soda history to show the evolution of our packaging!

I'd really like to add some Crush bottles of this type to my collection...I remember working construction in the early 90's when these were out, I used to try and peel the label of in a long strip like an orange peel!..lol, or burn holes in it with my cigarette!


----------



## JKL (Apr 12, 2018)

I have taken a pic of most of the styro wrapped bottles I have.  The Canada Dry Lime Ricky is a 750ml not 500ml as I stated last night.  The Schweppes is 170ml.  I really like the New Coke and Coca Cola Classic bottles (500ml) together because of what they represent. There are a couple tears but over all decent shape.  I also remember peeling the labels!


----------



## RCO (Apr 12, 2018)

JKL said:


> I'm looking through and reading a number of the older threads.  This one caught my eye because in storage I have a number of bottles I don't think are "worthy" of keeping on display.  Some are the styro wrapped bottles with New Coke and Coca Cola Classic but I have 2 of the C Plus Tropical Fruit Seltzers in the 300 ml bottles.  Best part is, they are full so if brave enough someone could try them and know how good they are.  I would love to see the Tahiti Treat.  I have the Canada Dry Lime Ricky 500ml bottle still full with the $1.69 price tag.  Hefty price for the day I would think. I'll dig out the bottles tomorrow and post the pics.




doesn't feel like it was 2016 when I found that bottle , think in 2017 I found a new York seltzer bottle in that same park . seems to be a hot spot for that era of bottles . will go back there when all the snow finally melts here , we still have a fair bit of snow in some places .

can't picture seeing a Canada dry lime ricky bottle before , but Canada dry had a lot of different flavours


----------



## RCO (Apr 12, 2018)

I still find stubby pop bottles now and then in the wild , but most of the time they have no label left or what's left is so damaged there not worth keeping . have found coca cola ones a few times but usually not in good condition . 

4 or 5 years ago I found a really nice sprite bottle in this size and for some reason I did not keep it , it was near the site of an old cottage and in really good shape but I didn't see the point in keeping it at the time


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 12, 2018)

Cool!... I've never seen that Canada Dry lime ricky. The Coke's are pretty cool...must be early versions because the 'Classic' logo is horizontal and has the yellow and black 'Original Taste' logo...later it went to all white. Also great to see that 'New Coke' design...I have it in the 280ml can but not the bottle.
Here are a few more I have, these are all early 90's and I am showing the PET bottle on the end as that is what it transitioned to, I believe these plastic bottles are all impossible to find now!





I also found a local ad for a box of 18- 500ml bottles!...I may just grab these, the seller mentioned Crush!!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 12, 2018)

I like that New Coke bottle, I don't see New Coke stuff very often.  I'm almost certain I've never seen a Canada Dry Lime Ricky  either.


----------



## RCO (Apr 12, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> I like that New Coke bottle, I don't see New Coke stuff very often.  I'm almost certain I've never seen a Canada Dry Lime Ricky  either.




I've never seen a plastic transition stubby before , I'd imagine they'd be hard to find 


did find a number of new coke cans last fall , was a dump where there was a pile of them but they were all in pretty bad shape , so none were worth keeping


----------



## RCO (Apr 13, 2018)

I also found a local ad for a box of 18- 500ml bottles!...I may just grab these, the seller mentioned Crush!!! 


would imagine its a good buy , from what I've read about antiques is it takes around 30 years before something starts to become collectable ( it sort of has to disappear for a while before people miss it )  , meaning items from the 80's and 90's are just starting to become collectable 

and some of these bottles aren't that easy to find , at least some of the smaller brands are harder to find and some had several different flavours and different labels on the bottles 

still find some stubby bottles around here but litter clean ups were a fad during the early 90's here and I imagine a lot got picked up and taken to the dump . I recall the litter clean ups were a big deal back then , they used to be town wide events , they'd rent a dumpster and people would clean up literally every road around town , they must of found a lot of these bottles 

but now people don't seem to care , there isn't a town wide clean up . maybe the odd person going for a walk might get a bag and clean up trash up


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes I think it was $22 for the box of bottles. I remember those clean ups...adopt a highway and so on, I think they still have some of those going on.
My thoughts are the same on the collectability...MD seems to always be collectable, I just sold a empty can of Sprite Remix from 2004 for $9 on ebay...yea not big money but it makes you wonder!


----------



## RCO (Apr 13, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Yes I think it was $22 for the box of bottles. I remember those clean ups...adopt a highway and so on, I think they still have some of those going on.
> My thoughts are the same on the collectability...MD seems to always be collectable, I just sold a empty can of Sprite Remix from 2004 for $9 on ebay...yea not big money but it makes you wonder!



at $20 I wouldn't hesitate to buy them , seems like there in good condition , works out to maybe $1.00 or a bit more each 


they still have adopt a road programs in Ontario , drive along a highway you'll see the signs but some of them are barely active , might see 1 person doing a cleanup maybe once or twice a year , usually in the spring when there is more trash 


the clean ups I remember in the 90's were almost like community events ( weren't cleaning highways , more smaller roads and streets around town )  , the environment seemed to be more of a concern and almost like it was a type of fad at the time . I wonder how many old bottles they found back then ? that were simply tossed in the trash if no one was interested in collecting them


----------



## JKL (Apr 13, 2018)

What's awesome is that two days ago if I came across some of these styro wrapped bottles I would not have given them a second look.  Today after reading all the replies and seeing the bottles that all you guys have and shared pics of I want to find some.  I always looked at them as just mass produced with no real identify.  25-30 years after they are replaced they have a cool factor.  They will be hard to find because they were made to be disposable.  Even the old NDNR bottles had identity with so many being embossed.  I checked Kijiji, Facebook Marketplace and Ebay today.  There are very very few.  Interesting though is that someone has a collection of Cherry Coke and Vanilla Coke PET bottles for sale.  Go figure!


----------

